# #EOLs range growing again



## goaliedave (Oct 11, 2019)

https://www.prowrestling.com/wwe-partners-with-diamond-resorts/

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## R.J.C. (Oct 17, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> https://www.prowrestling.com/wwe-partners-with-diamond-resorts/
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk



Good Lord, no.


----------

